# TV:- JVC JVC LT-40DG51J not turning on



## nichosi (Jan 11, 2008)

TV:- JVC JVC LT-40DG51J

2-3 years old.

Today when turned on from the wall switch I thought I heard a slight click coming from the TV.

The TV has no ON/OFF switch except the tiny hidden " 1. Up direction 2. Down direction 3. Programme/Volume / AV / Standby-On selection switch ". 
Tried to push it in while plugging in the TV with no result.

It wont turn on & there is no green or any other light.

Plug fuse is OK.

Can I change something like Power unit in side the TV?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

You can change most parts inside a TV. The problem is typically finding parts.

And not powering on could be more than just the power supply, the actual switch and controller board interface with the power supply.


----------



## nichosi (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: TV:- JVC LT-40DG51J not turning on*

Thanx Jim,,

I have a small multi meter but what to check of all that?. I know the anode-cathode diodes, what are the two square orange items in the power board?, also what does the other board do?

Please see scans below:-

what I see with the back cover off.


POWER SUPPLY BOARD (VESTEL 17IPS20)


MAIN BOARD ???


PS, I found advertised a power board same model No. (VESTEL 17IPS20) for my JVC LT-40DG51J TV but it looks different, please see below:

This Ebay Power Board advert seems a bit different, would it work ??.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Three basic parts to a monitor/TV: 1) power board, 2) controller board, 3) screen

The controller board handles all of the TV functions and processes the video. The buttons typically connect to the controller board. The the turn on signal relays through the controller to the power supply.

Aside from any obvious damage, checking voltages typically doesn't help because you don't know what the voltage should be at any given point. For testing, you will need schematics.

As for the power board that you found, I have no idea. Ensure the seller has a good return policy.


----------



## nichosi (Jan 11, 2008)

Very interesting explanations Jim. 

Unfortunately the seller said, understandably, "....Unfortunately the supplier will not accept for return once the part has been fitted as they class it as used and could be damaged internally...." , & stands to reason really. ....thanx ....nick


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

nichosi said:


> Very interesting explanations Jim.
> 
> Unfortunately the seller said, understandably, "....Unfortunately the supplier will not accept for return once the part has been fitted as they class it as used and could be damaged internally...." , & stands to reason really. ....thanx ....nick


What are they asking for the board?

As shameful as it is to our sensibilities, you have to balance that against the cost of a new one. HERE


----------

